# toyota corolla



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello I have a Toyota Corolla that I love and have had for 10 yrs. The engine just died forever last week and as I was looking in to how to recycle or donate it or sell for parts i saw someone had a new engine they had taken out when they turned their scion to electric. Is this something that could be possible for my old corolla? Any advice would be appreciated. 
Thank you. 
Amber


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

if the body and interior are in good condition, why not just sell the car to someone wanting an EV glider? If you're intent on keeping your Corolla, then go on ebay and buy a used motor for probably ~$300-500.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, it can be converted! Caution, you won't save money by converting, unless you are a fabrication and scrounging wizard. Most convert to use less fossil fuel, but don't really save money.


[email protected] said:


> Hello I have a Toyota Corolla that I love and have had for 10 yrs. The engine just died forever last week and as I was looking in to how to recycle or donate it or sell for parts i saw someone had a new engine they had taken out when they turned their scion to electric. Is this something that could be possible for my old corolla? Any advice would be appreciated.
> Thank you.
> Amber


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

oh sorry, guess I misread the question.. I thought you were asking about putting the Scion engine in your Corolla! Of course you could convert the Corolla to electric. They're actually pretty good candidates for EV's. They only weigh around 2400lbs, have room for batteries, etc... 

Now whether it would meet your needs or not may be a different story. How far do you tend to travel in a day? How much do you want to spend on a conversion... etc.


----------

